# Pop-Up Rotor Adjustment



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have in-ground irrigation with pop-up rotors. The issue (my humble opinion) is that some of them seem to be aimed too high. I think they should be more at a 90 degree angle or slightly higher. As they are I think I loose a lot of water to evaporation. They are more than likely set angled high for coverage (large property lot) or as the ground has shifted and sod settled the angle has changed.

Any thoughts on this? How should I go about adjusting?

They are Rainbird pop-ups and I have great water pressure for sure!

Appreciated...


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Are your physical sprinkler heads level? or are you talking about the nozzle making them shoot too far up?

They do make LA nozzles (Low Angle) i use a lot of them on my house, but the distance range and GPM requirements may be tricky if you did not design them for it.

What rain bird heads are you running? Rain Bird 5000 series?


----------

